# Does amniotic fluid smell like vinegar?



## staceyful

Not long after I woke up this morning I felt like liquid coming out down there but didn't feel like I was weeing if you know what I mean? Then the same thing happened again about an hour ago! And all day when I've been going to the toilet there's been like a vinegar smell :/ does anyone think this could be my waters leaking? I haven't had any contractions or anything but have been feeling sick which is rare for me as I never had morning sickness!


----------



## samj732

I don't think it's supposed to smell like anything really, but I've seen some women describe it as more of a sweet smell. Could maybe be an infection? You could always get it checked it you are worried :flower:


----------



## Newt4

From what I remember it didnt really smell at all.


----------



## Skittleblue

I was told by one of my friends that hers smelled like vinegar. I would get it checked just in case.


----------



## staceyful

Thanks for the replies, I just have like a feeling that it shouldn't be happening :/ 'm going to see how it goes today then I have an appt tomorrow for my whooping cough vaccine so will bring it up then. It's like a kind of bleachy vinegar smell so I hope it isn't my waters as I still have 10 and a bit weeks to go!


----------



## siobhankerry

staceyful said:


> Thanks for the replies, I just have like a feeling that it shouldn't be happening :/ 'm going to see how it goes today then I have an appt tomorrow for my whooping cough vaccine so will bring it up then. It's like a kind of bleachy vinegar smell so I hope it isn't my waters as I still have 10 and a bit weeks to go!


Seein as u still have 10 weeks to go, i would deffntly phone l&d to get checked out! Leaking fluid,specially one with a smell should be checked out hun.
Even if it turns out to be nothing but discharge or something.. Leaky fluid is a No No.

Hope u get some answers :) xo


----------



## Alexsmomplus1

I've been getting the same thing. I ended up having a big gush there last week which scared me and I went to LnD. They checked my pad and said nope, not fluid, you peed yourself. 

Everyday my area smells of vinegar. Just strong urine and sweat they say :S So grossed out by it.


----------



## caz & bob

dosent smell like anything hun xx


----------



## lilysmum

I have been leakin fluid for the last 4 weeks and didn't think 2 much of it, it has a smell off it but don't know how to describe it. Went for a scan 2day only 2 be told I have no fluid left and I need to have a section on wed @ 36+1 so I'd defo get checked out if I was u just to b sure x


----------



## FirstBabyC

I've been getting watery discharge for a while now and wear pads all the time. I had a swab and all was fine. I am now getting yellow discharge and I just smelt a really strong vinegar smell. I just saw references to thrush on the internet to that so going to ask Dr when I see them tomorrow. I also think I'm wetting myself every now and then it's all going on down there!!


----------



## staceyful

I'm definitely going to mention it tomorrow, my appt isn't with the midwife I think it's with the nurse but if they don't give me any answers I'll ring the midwife. I'll update here tomorrow as when I googled it a lot of people were saying that they thought there waters were leaking and smelled vinegar but then not updating to say whether it was AF or not so just made it worse really!


----------



## staceyful

I went to the nurse this morning for my whooping cough injection and mentioned this to her, and she said she wasn't sure what it was but she looked sort of concerned and changed my mw appt from next Wednesday till tomorrow :/ I'll update again tomorrow with what the midwife says


----------

